# Christmas - New Years 2020 Discounts!



## mossymo (Dec 26, 2019)

Wishing everyone a smokin’ 2020!







-----







Manufactures of products stocked -
- 2 Gringos Chupacabra
- Arnold's Misfit Acres
- B Xtreme BBQ
- BEER:30
- Beer’s Blackdog BBQ
- Bexten’s Best
- Big K'z Glaze
- Big Smoak BBQ
- Big Swede BBQ
- Blues Hog
- Boars Night Out
- Brine Some Turkey
- Burnt Finger BBQ
- Butcher BBQ
- Chili Dawg's
- Cimarron Doc’s Bar-B-Q & Chili Co.
- CJ’s All Terrain
- Clark Crew BBQ
- Crawford Barbecue
- Daigle's
- Demon Pig
- Double Barrel BBQ
- Duck Fat
- Elk Creek Bar-B-Q Co.
- Fat Bottom Girl BBQ
- Fergolicious BBQ
- Fire Dancer BBQ
- Go Big or Go BBQ
- Heath Riles BBQ
- Hillside Smoke ‘N Que
- Historic BBQ
- Johnny Joseph Steak Rub
- JonesyQ BBQ
- Jumbo
- Killer Hogs Barbecue
- Kosmo’s Q
- LC BBQ
- Loot N' Booty BBQ
- Lotta Bull BBQ
- Malcolm’s How to BBQ Right!
- Maverick thermometers
- Meat Church BBQ
- Meat Revival
- MOJO RUB
- Montana Outlaw BBQ
- Owens BBQ
- Pancho & Lefty Steaks
- Pellet Envy EAT Barbecue
- Plowboys BBQ
- Pork Pachanga/After Party
- Queshine/Brantley Creek BBQ & Company
- Richie Z’s
- Slap’s BBQ
- Slawsa
- Smoke This BBQ
- Smokin’ Hoggz BBQ
- Smoky Okie's
- Steak Dance
- SuckleBusters
- Sweet Rub O’ Mine
- Swine Life
- Texas Oil Dust
- Texas Pepper Jelly
- Texas Swine Shine
- Thunderbird Ranch
- Triple 9 Swine
- University of Que
- Vortex - in/direct heat
- World Championship SCA – Steak Cookoff Association
 - Wright Barbecue Company


----------



## mossymo (Dec 28, 2019)

Judges like the flavor of Tatonka Dust seasoning on brisket last summer at a 40 team KCBS Masters competition!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2020)

Got my order a couple weeks ago . Thank the shipping department for the atomic fire balls . Love those things .


----------

